# Star Wars Home Theatre



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

I've finally finished my Home Theatre build that I have been working on for about four years or so.

AV Equipment: 

Epson Home Cinema 3010 3D
Onkyo TX -NR609 Reciever
Onkyo 7.1 speaker setup
Sony BDP -S580 Blu-Ray player
Apple TV 3


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks great Jon! A lot of Star Wars models in there. Have you been collecting a long time?


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Looks great Jon! A lot of Star Wars models in there. Have you been collecting a long time?


Thankyou

Ive been buying the old Keener toys of groups for last couple years, found some originals and some newer power of the force stuff from the 90's


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very good setup. I also like all the action figures and other toys you have there. Very nice. I am sure you will get a lot of enjoyment in that room even when not watching "star wars".


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Very Nice. I love that rug.

I started re-watching the movies with comments. What do you think about the latest news about Jar-Jar being a Sith Lord in Episode 1 but George changing his mind after everyone started to hate him.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nicely themed room, Jon!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like excellent execution of a small space. Great layout, dark colors... screen looks good. Surround system looks functional. Overall great job!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's some very cool stuff!! :T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Very, very nice. You can be proud!


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I have three little Daughters that love Saturdays with Dad playing with Star Wars toys while Mom is working. I think it's their favourite day of the week. We usually make popcorn and have a family movie night after dinner too.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> Very Nice. I love that rug. I started re-watching the movies with comments. What do you think about the latest news about Jar-Jar being a Sith Lord in Episode 1 but George changing his mind after everyone started to hate him.


Haven't heard about that one, is that for real or are you pulling my leg ?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> Haven't heard about that one, is that for real or are you pulling my leg ?







I don't believe 50% of what they are saying as most people that believe with see things that are not there.


What gets me in that Starwars is all about good and evil but the Evil is missing from 1 and 2. 
George had a big huge secret in episode 5 that only a handful of people knew about and I feel like he was going to do the same in episode 2. And think about it who is the "Phantom Menace". I think Jar-jar might of been the big surprise but George changed his mind after EVERYONE hated him. 
https://youtu.be/qa2R374Y1Zw?t=9m23s

George also said before all the new movies that "JarJar is the key to all of this"


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yy3q9f84EA I don't believe 50% of what they are saying as most people that believe with see things that are not there. What gets me in that Starwars is all about good and evil but the Evil is missing from 1 and 2. George had a big huge secret in episode 5 that only a handful of people knew about and I feel like he was going to do the same in episode 2. And think about it who is the "Phantom Menace". I think Jar-jar might of been the big surprise but George changed his mind after EVERYONE hated him. https://youtu.be/qa2R374Y1Zw?t=9m23s George also said before all the new movies that "JarJar is the key to all of this" Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz-SaMu8k3w


I'm glad they didn't go with the evil Jar Jar, the movies would have been absolutely horrible. At least the way they are now they look and sound amazing with some poor writing and some cheesy acting. I'm really enjoying Star Wars Rebels and am curious to see how they eventually tie it all in. Was disappointed when Clone Wars was canceled but slowly Rebels is getting better and better.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> I'm glad they didn't go with the evil Jar Jar, the movies would have been absolutely horrible.


They were never going to go Evil JarJar. it's was dropped after episode 1 because of all the JarJar hate.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

http://geektyrant.com/news/jar-jar-binks-voice-actor-does-a-darth-jar-jar-impression


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you going to pick up 7 on Bluray or are you going to wait for the UHD version?


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> Are you going to pick up 7 on Bluray or are you going to wait for the UHD version?


Lol well if The Lord of the Rings was any indicator with Me buying DVDs then extended DVDs, Then Bluray, Then Extended Blurays I'm going to be in trouble haha. So order will go Bluray now, 3D Bluray in the Fall, and UHD after that when I get around to upgrading my hardware eventually and they actually announce it in that format.


----------



## tvinstallation (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks legit


----------

